# Nov. 1st&2nd



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Gunshow at Asheville Civic Center.


----------



## curly (Oct 25, 2008)

Hope this one was better than the last 'gun show' we had in Greenville, NC :smt076 a few weekends ago. I went there looking for some 'simple' items such as holsters and ammo and found very little of either. I swore after the last one I went to there that it would be the last one...... well, I wasted another $6 getting in again this year. That was the last one for me in Greenville, NC.


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

The show in Hickory has been pretty good everytime I've been.


The show is going to be 15 and 16 of NOV.


----------

